# Should I dump them?



## Sam-Smith (Jul 26, 2009)

If you have laying workers you should see a lot of eggs in each cell.. I don't have any experience with laying workers though. Do you have a bar of brood from another hive? You could try puting that into this hive they might raise their own queen.


----------



## HBH (Oct 16, 2008)

I realize that this is probably costing you money everytime you try adding a queen, but I have two suggestions before you give up.

Before you do anything, as a previous post stated, check to see if you see a single egg planted at the bottom of the cell. If so, you still have a queen. If you have a laying worker you should see a bunch of eggs in a cell and have them stuck to the sides, not smack dab in the middle. She may be a drone layer (not fertilized), but she's a queen. Sometimes you get a package with two bees (one inside the cage and one outside). So maybe it's doing its job and the bees only want one?

1) Try adding a bar of newly laid eggs if you have another hive (or know a fellow TBH'er).

2) If you do have access to a queen easily, try doing a VERY slow release of her. Maybe even 10-12 days. When you release her, see how the bees react to her. If they ball her up, get her back into the queen introduction cage. Sometimes it takes patience. It's like getting to love the mother-in-law.


----------



## cmbest (Apr 10, 2010)

I completely agree with making sure you don't have a laying virgin. I have had to deal with many laying workers. There are several ways to deal with it, but my most successful way has been this:
1. Shake all the bees from the hive (you can do this in the entrance).
2. Put in at least two frames from another hive full of brood and bees.
3. Put new queen, still in cage, in middle of these new frames.
4. Either make sure the bees can slowly chew the queen out, or release her on your own after several hours.

I let my bees chew her out b/c if they didn't want her they wouldn't release her. This has proven to be successful. Good luck!!


----------



## bryansbeez (May 19, 2010)

I had a queenless hive with laying workers this spring. I added some brood and a new queen, they killed her. I then sat it on another hive with paper between, let it set for a week or so. They also killed this queen. I was going to shake them when i came across a frame with 2 fat queen cells. I added more brood and this frame. It worked. The queen has mated and is laying. If you find a cell, you might give it a try. Hope this may help. Best of luck, Bryan


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

In your last pic it looks to me that there is a few capped worker cells. If so you have a dud queen that you need to find and dispose of then try another queen introduction.


----------

